# Couple of interesting pictures



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

So bees do enjoy corn? Very pretty! Are these Italian girls?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What kind of corn has purple tassels? Nice photos.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

What kind of corn has purple tassels?.......... GMO corn :lookout:


----------



## Irvin cooper (May 2, 2011)

Corn is G-90. Bees are buckfast.

Glad you all liked the pics.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Sweet G-90 is a great bicolored sweet corn. Great pics too!

pic of Sweet G-90:

http://www.mbsseed.com/sweet G90.jpg


----------

